# Lecteur de carte SD intégré au MacBook Pro



## Saf (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Apres avoir fait des recherches infructueuses, je vous pose la question.

Sur le coté de mon MBP, j'ai, semble-t-il un espace pour mettre un lecteur de carte SD ou rajouter des ports usb mais je n'arrive pas a trouver ou en acheter.

Safeer


----------



## Alycastre (31 Juillet 2008)

Saf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apres avoir fait des recherches infructueuses, je vous pose la question.
> 
> ...


Un lecteur de carte SD ??? C'est un mutant 
Ce serais pas plutôt un emplacement ExpressCard/34 ...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Juillet 2008)

Saf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apres avoir fait des recherches infructueuses, je vous pose la question.
> 
> ...


Tu veux faire quoi exactement? J'ai pas vraiment compris...

Rajouter des ports USB ou acheter un lecteur de cartes qui se branche en USB? Rajouter un lecteur de cartes directement sur le côté du MBP? Ou rien de tout ça?


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2008)

Saf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apres avoir fait des recherches infructueuses, je vous pose la question.
> 
> ...



Le MBP (comme tous les Mac, à ma connaissance) n'a pas de lecteur de carte SD intégré.
Ce n'est pas un problème. Il vaut mieux opter pour un lecteur de carte externe que l'on branche sur un des ports USB (on trouve de bons modèles, par exemple chez SanDisk).

Ce que tu vois sur le coté, c'est un port expresscard. Ce dernier permet de rajouter effectivement des ports supplémentaires (USB, FW, e-Sata, etc...) via une expresscard. Je ne sais pas si l'on en trouve qui soient équipées de lecteur SD, ce ne serait pas forcément rentable.

La meilleure solution reste quand même le lecteur de carte SD que l'on branche sur un port USB, comme je l'ai dit...



Un exemple d'expresscard (rajoute 4 ports USB).


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)




----------



## Saf (1 Août 2008)

@divoli: oui c'est un express card (je connaissais pas le nom)

Pourquoi un express card qui fait lecteur de carte SD ne serait oas rentable ?

As tu des bons lecteurs de carte SD externe a me proposer ?

Cordialement

Saf


----------



## Alycastre (1 Août 2008)

Un lecteur de carte SD vaut moins de 10  en général, ce qui n'est pas le cas des expresscard beaucoup plus chères.


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Un lecteur de carte SD vaut moins de 10 &#8364; en général, ce qui n'est pas le cas des expresscard beaucoup plus chères.



SanDisk et Lexar les donne avec l'achat de cartes SDHC (les lecteurs SDHC bien sur ).


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2008)

Si tu tiens absolument à une expresscard, il existe celle-ci qui est capable de gérer une multitude de format...

Son prix est encore relativement "modéré" (30 $).


Sinon, comme le signale hippo sulfite, on trouve des lecteurs SD (ou SDHC) vendus avec une carte (par exemple chez SanDisk, le lecteur MicroMate vendu avec une carte SD ou SDHC), ou séparément. 

Et puis les lecteurs externes de carte SD avec un port USB peuvent se brancher sur n'importe quel ordi, ce qui est loin d'être le cas des expresscard...


----------



## mika97400 (11 Août 2009)

bonjour,

Je n'ai peut-être pas saisi le sens de ta question, mais à tous sachez que le nouveau macbook pro est fourni avec un lecteur de carte SD en série, je suis d'ailleurs en train de remplir ma micro SD pour mon téléphone avec mon macbook pro.

Moi la question que je me posais, et c'est en cherchant la réponse que je suis tombé sur votre discussion, est-ce que c'est un lecteur unique, ou il y'a t-il un moyen de lire les memory stick ... mais je dois pouvoir trouver ça sur le site d'apple.

bonne continuation à tous.


----------

